# Needed M118LR Brass



## The91Bravo (Sep 11, 2009)

Folks I have a need for a shitload of this brass. (1-2k minimum)

Lake City M118LR or MATCH not SB

If you have a source, please post it here, PM me or email to steve_d_collins@charter.net

I have found one guy online that has it but it is $350/1000 once fired.

Kinda looking for something on the cheap cheap, if you know what I mean.

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## TheWookie (Sep 11, 2009)

I might be able to help you out.  I have some, not the amount your looking for, but some.  Let me looksie.....


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Wookie.... Standing by


----------



## TheWookie (Sep 12, 2009)

Naw, bro, not much of the good stuff left.  Most of what I have I have to shoot first..... but it still wouldn't amount to more then a hundred or so of what you're looking for.


----------



## M25BeastShooter (Nov 24, 2009)

You still looking for M118LR Brass? I think I may have 1-2K of LC07 once fired.  I'll have to count it.  

I'll let it go for $100.00/K plus shipping.

Let me know.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 30, 2009)

M25,

Been getting your PMs... Thanks very much.

I think you are the answer to what I am looking for

Steve


----------



## Headshot (Dec 3, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why don't you want the SB.  I have some 168gr unfired but not the amount you need.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 3, 2009)

HS,

Couple reasons really, but none very significant.

A)  They are an item that I know has a very high degree of Quality Control, and

B) That is what I am loading, and my anal retentive self with OCD segments doesn't want anything different 



basically, it works perfectly for me, and I want to get as much as I can so I dont have to grovel every couple months.

Like I said, couple reasons, but none really worth a damn

Hope this helps,
Steve


----------



## Headshot (Dec 4, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> HS,
> 
> Couple reasons really, but none very significant.
> 
> ...


 
I understand completely, every man has his mountains. ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 13, 2010)

Hitting this with a bump, because I could use a little more brass.

Also looking for 5.56 NATO brass.  
And .45 ACP
and 9mm

that's it, honest


----------



## CBTech (Aug 20, 2010)

I have some 5.56 once fired in a couple ammo cans. Don't know how much, it fills up two .50 100 rd cans. It'll be a while before I could get it out of storage.


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 20, 2010)

cb,
where are you located?  And how much would you like for that brass?  I can use some 5.56 too, so that would work out well.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 3, 2012)

Bump looking for:
M118LR Brass
LC MATCH
LC National Match (NM)

Thanks

ETA:  Even as the buyer, I will make a contribution to SS for this transaction


----------



## x SF med (Sep 3, 2012)

Steve,

I have some 7.62 once fired brass.... some of it has triangularly pinched necks ...I cleaned the operating rod gas piston in the FN and my return/extract pressure went up after using FrogLube as the cleaning agent... imagine that... reminds me I need to dial back one notch on the gas regulator... you pay shipping and it's yours... mixed Lake City, Black Hills, Winchester and Mil issue brass. Some of the Winchester brass was bought new unfired and professionally loaded to match spec for 168 gr Nosler B projectiles - I lost the load cards to get you a powder type and weight. The .308 win brass is a little heavier than the Mil- due to the higher chamber pressures...  No worries for the stuff fired from the Model 70, it's a pre 1960 with the good extractor system.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 4, 2012)

PM sent


----------

